

Google eavesdropping tool installed on computers without permission - century19
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/jun/23/google-eavesdropping-tool-installed-computers-without-permission

======
Einstalbert
"OK, Google" is perhaps the strangest thing to be so commonplace. It will
sometimes interpret the shorttalk mumbling I have become accustom to when
speaking to my siblings and will go on to loudly interject that it had no idea
what I was trying to tell it.

The answer is nothing, google.

------
Navarr
I'm ashamed to see this FUD still being passed around and starting to hit news
sites.

